# BetterBred poodle breeders/ Puppy Culture



## TFWelch (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi folks,
I have been researching poodle breeders for a long time now, and some days my head is just spinning. . . Good health and temperament are the top priorities for me in finding a standard poodle, so I have been paying special attention to those breeders who use BetterBred to find the healthiest breeding pairs, and who use Puppy Culture with their pups. 

Is there a file of breeders somewhere (that I don't know about) that indicates this?

I know this is probably just wishful thinking, but I had to ask. This is such a wonderful repository of poodle information, and I appreciate it so much. 

Please understand that I am new to standard poodles, and have read just about everything I can find on them, because I do want to make an intelligent decision. I lost my last dog to cancer, (hemangiosarcoma, cancer of the blood vessels), and he and his parents had been extensively health tested, so I know "things happen." I just want to start off with the best health possible. . . .

Thank you all so much for any info you volunteer. I appreciate it so much.

Tonie Welch


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

We can help you more if you tell us where you are from.


----------



## TFWelch (Oct 20, 2018)

I am in northern Alabama, in Huntsville. Thanks.


----------



## Deb (Sep 8, 2011)

Don’t know if you’re still looking, but you might check out the website for Anutta Standards. I’m still looking, so haven’t bought a puppy from her, but I’ve been impressed with our correspondence so far. Good luck!


----------

